# Virginia Democrats call Single Family Housing Racist and Bad For Environment



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Democrats are evil, mentally ill and frankly should spontaneously combust before they FUBAR this country worse than it is.

Another attack on the Family Unit, The Building Industry and Free Market Capitalism as well as continuing to promote one of the worst most destructive lies in modern history, Global Warming/Climate Change nonsense.

FU Democrats, FU and the Unicorn that you rode in on!

https://amgreatness.com/2019/12/25/...se-zoning-racist-and-bad-for-the-environment/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Democrats are evil, mentally ill and frankly should spontaneously combust before they FUBAR this country worse than it is.
> 
> Another attack on the Family Unit, The Building Industry and Free Market Capitalism as well as continuing to promote one of the worst most destructive lies in modern history, Global Warming/Climate Change nonsense.
> 
> ...


Sad sad sad. Started reading your link, couldn't finish. Another example of their mental illness is a study a University PhD did about reducing violence in teen boys by giving them 'gender-sensitivity' education/tolerance exposure etc. Study found it didn't work,, so their recommendation was to start the 'training' at a much younger age. 
I'm glad I'm old and will likely be dead in a decade. Not sure I wanna watch what's coming. :vs_sad:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting.
I'll go ask the black families in the neighborhood if they knew they were racist.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Virginia's done gone crazy anymore. What the heck?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've made my entire adult living in the building materials/construction/forest products industry and I consider this an attack on my well being. More building materials are consumed in a single family home than an individual apartment unit. Housing Starts are still not at the 50 year average from 1959-2009 and more apartments is not the way to go to get this economy back to "Full Great Again" status.

Not to mention that I consider this an attack on the family unit and is part of the socialist sexual deviant caucus to eliminate the male father figure from the picture.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> giving them 'gender-sensitivity' education/tolerance exposure


Now here's a worthless study. If the proctor or tabulator simply asked me, I could tell him immediately by a wayward self examination where and just how sensitive the alleged area might be.

Yikes, even at my age I have a flat stomach, and I could even accurately infer the exact size, shape and color of said organ.

What are these scientists doing every day, and how much are we citizens being milked for such investigations?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't think it's any secret that the Democrats want us crowded into their filthy, vermin-infested cities, where everyone rides public transit or walks to their drudge jobs.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Now here's a worthless study. If the proctor or tabulator simply asked me, I could tell him immediately by a wayward self examination where and just how sensitive the alleged area might be.
> 
> Yikes, even at my age I have a flat stomach, and I could even accurately infer the exact size, shape and color of said organ.
> 
> What are these scientists doing every day, and how much are we citizens being milked for such investigations?


Umm.... that was *gender*-sensitivity, not *genital*-sensitivity.

:rofl3:

Thanks for the great laugh!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Virginia's done gone crazy anymore. What the heck?


They are - and I think the media is starting to get ready for the 2A fight ahead. 
Recall when the Washington Post called for the VA Governor's resignation over a "black-face" scandal a while back? Well...now WaPo and others think he's just fine and dandy. No guesses needed as to why the switch.

https://www.foxnews.com/media/washington-post-ralph-northam-blackface-resignation


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> ..........Started reading your link, couldn't finish. .........


Uh.... it's only four sentences long.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Uh.... it's only four sentences long.


I read the first three; it was enough.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I was not racists until all this crap started, Now I am a racists and PROUD OF IT !!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This sounds like an off shoot of a government department Obama started in his first term, to build low income housing projects for minorities in rural areas. I forget the name of the department, it was a part of HUD.

I paid attention, believe me. I didn't want them building a ghetto in our rural locale.

I think Obama's crappy economy made them realize that between the housing, zero public transportation, no stores nearby, etc there just wasn't enough money there.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Virginia is going to start letting high school students have one excused day off per year so they can join in their "social/PC/political problem du jour" rally.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Long been the DNC goal to stock pile people in house projects in big cities. Easier to control and to enslave.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've made my entire adult living in the building materials/construction/forest products industry and I consider this an attack on my well being. More building materials are consumed in a single family home than an individual apartment unit. Housing Starts are still not at the 50 year average from 1959-2009 and more apartments is not the way to go to get this economy back to "Full Great Again" status.
> 
> Not to mention that I consider this an attack on the family unit and is part of the socialist sexual deviant caucus to eliminate the male father figure from the picture.


What about those of us that don't _*WANT*_ to live in multi-family dwellings in a city or suburb? I gave up a very nice (paid off) single-family house in a suburban subdivision just to further avoid living near people. (Notice I did not say "living near black people". I hate most crackers just as much as I hate most people of every other race.)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This one is really simple. That is if the media would actually do their job and challenge these idiots. People should ask these Democrat politicians "okay, so when are YOU going to give up your lavish estate and move into a multi-family housing unit"?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> This one is really simple. That is if the media would actually do their job and challenge these idiots. People should ask these Democrat politicians "okay, so when are YOU going to give up your lavish estate and move into a multi-family housing unit"?


They will. Right after they give up their armed security details.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

up zoning hunh?.....sounds like give us cheap houses in richer neighborhoods so that we can actually get something worth stealing and have our kids sell drugs to people who actually have money at school. It's hard to get approval for an 8 ball on EBT.

My neighborhood is becoming more "inclusive" thats fine, cause now I ask 10K more for my house and because People of color are getting 125% value loan approval, I will get it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Up Zoning? Isn't that what the Nazi's said they were doing with the Jews?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

First they take your guns. Now they will take your home. Makes sense , easier to take your home after they take your guns. VA you ask for it you got it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If there was ever any doubt as to what exactly the socialist agenda is, you have no further then Virginia to look.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> If there was ever any doubt as to what exactly the socialist agenda is, you have no further then the People's Socialist Republic of Virginia to look.


Fify.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great, Just go with the communist ideal and stuff as many different families in a house as possible. No private property, no privacy, Work and promote the state, do as your told or its the gulag or death,


----------

